# J C Higgins build date



## rharlan (Oct 1, 2013)

I was able to aquire the bicycle my brother and I had as kids. Trying to clean and fix it up. Don't remember how old we were when we got it so trying to figure out the build date.
Here's the numbers:
MOS-P
Mod 502 271
166112
 Thanks for any help
Bob


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 2, 2013)

rharlan said:


> I was able to aquire the bicycle my brother and I had as kids. Trying to clean and fix it up. Don't remember how old we were when we got it so trying to figure out the build date.
> Here's the numbers:
> MOS-P
> Mod 502 271
> ...




A few pictures from the chain guard side would help


----------



## jd56 (Oct 2, 2013)

MOS (P?, not sure about this letter) ....1953?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rharlan (Oct 2, 2013)

*Photos*

Here are a couple photos. The tank was removed so included a photo of it


----------



## Fltwd57 (Oct 2, 2013)

MOS-P = 1950.. Here's a catalog pic of your model -


----------



## rharlan (Oct 2, 2013)

*question*

Thanks for the info FLTWD57. Would you have a picture of the complete add?


----------

